

Ask HN: Mixpanel alternatives for Desktop applications - oglo

Are there any good alternatives to Mixpanel for desktop applications? Its a bit too expensive.
======
rfergie
There are a variety of tools for web applications because of how the web
predisposes developers towards certain metaphors (page views, clicks etc.).

There restrictions also appear in desktops apps but it is more likely that the
metaphor will be broken in a way that does not fit the model of the tool.

You might want to check out Snowplow as it has the most flexible model I know
of. But from your answer to other comments it may be too much work for you

~~~
oglo
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll take a look at SnowPlow :)

------
darkxanthos
Build your own. It's crazy cheap to log things to a text file on a server. Use
Spark to query from S3 and you're done.

You're really paying for the intuitive interface which you may not need.

~~~
oglo
That doesn't sound so nice as it would create an additional point of failure
that I'll have to support.

I want to use a tried and tested, managed service whose uptime/maintenance is
something that I don't have to worry about.

